# Low Tech Nano Office Shrimp Tank



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

- 2.5 Gallon Tank
- Mini HOB filter
- Controsoil Substrate

Plants:
- Anubias Pinto
- Anubias Nana Petite White
- Several types of Bucephalandra

Shrimp(s):
- Blue Dreams


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Nice tank!

No need for that heater if its a shrimp only tank, might clean up the look a little with less equipment in there. 

I really like the blue shrimps against a dark substrate, I miss my blue velvets...


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

Quagulator said:


> Nice tank!
> 
> No need for that heater if its a shrimp only tank, might clean up the look a little with less equipment in there.
> 
> I really like the blue shrimps against a dark substrate, I miss my blue velvets...


I gets really cold in our office so I had to put a heater. I tried no heater and shrimps and plants did not like it. With a small tank like this, temperature swing is more often..:wink2:


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

My little 5.5 drpos below 70 from time to time, shrimp and plants are fine. 

How cold does the office get? I'm not disagreeing with you, 2.5 gals can swing pretty fast, but as long as the water is in its liquid state plants and fish should be fine


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

Here's another angle of it.. =) 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

Bump:


Quagulator said:


> My little 5.5 drpos below 70 from time to time, shrimp and plants are fine.
> 
> How cold does the office get? I'm not disagreeing with you, 2.5 gals can swing pretty fast, but as long as the water is in its liquid state plants and fish should be fine


Between 58 - 65 from time to time.. I haven't seem to notice the temperature droppage in our office recently so I might remove the heater. I'll probably give it another month and see.. :wink2:


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice setup.

I assume you are aware of this but just letting you know, if there isn't sufficient light Anubias Pinto/White will generate more chlorophyll and lose the white color completely.


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

Watercrayfish said:


> Nice setup.
> 
> I assume you are aware of this but just letting you know, if there isn't sufficient light Anubias Pinto/White will generate more chlorophyll and lose the white color completely.


Yes i am... =) 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

Mike16T said:


> - 2.5 Gallon Tank
> - Mini HOB filter
> - Controsoil Substrate
> 
> ...


what light is that? how does it grow?


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

IntotheWRX said:


> what light is that? how does it grow?


It's a cheap Ikea desk lamp. It grows my plants well so far... =)

My Fittonia experiment is also working... =) 

New leaves are growing... ^_^









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

I love the little dudes. What plant is that growing out of the filter?


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

Raith said:


> I love the little dudes. What plant is that growing out of the filter?


Thank you... 

It's a nerve plant called Fittonia. =) 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Mike16T said:


> Thank you...
> 
> It's a nerve plant called Fittonia. =)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Lovely!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

Raith said:


> Lovely!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Its an experiment... someone said it will fie because the roots have to be dry. Well i proved that wrong... it's growing... =)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Is it your home office or office office?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

Raith said:


> Is it your home office or office office?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


My desk at the office (work office)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Mike16T said:


> My desk at the office (work office)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I'm just super curious, how do they allow you that, and do you have a heater for your nano?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

Raith said:


> I'm just super curious, how do they allow you that, and do you have a heater for your nano?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hahaha... that's why i love where i work.. =) 

Yes there is a heater. Temperature in the office hets cold recently and with such small tank, it's more prone to temperature swing.. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

Just an update... 

Getting more colorful everyday.. =)


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

Just an update. Some plants replaced and added. Also replaced the light.


----------



## benosa562 (Feb 14, 2018)

Mike16T said:


> Just an update. Some plants replaced and added. Also replaced the light.


really digging your tank!!! Im gonna use it as inspiration for my nano shrimp tank im about to set up!!

Sent from my SM-T837V using Tapatalk


----------



## mamona (Feb 5, 2019)

Same here. Please keep posting updates on this tank. 
Are you having any challenges with it?


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

benosa562 said:


> really digging your tank!!! Im gonna use it as inspiration for my nano shrimp tank im about to set up!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T837V using Tapatalk


Thank you.. Glad you like it.. ^_^

Bump:


mamona said:


> Same here. Please keep posting updates on this tank.
> Are you having any challenges with it?


No I do not. I mean if consider changing the filter floss from the filter very often, then yes. But for me it's no issue. Also, with all the plants in the tank happy, lot of roots are coming out of the surface of the substrate.. They look like worms sticking their heads out of the ground... :laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## Plantedcichlid (Mar 5, 2018)

Beautiful tank! how often do you change the water and where did you get those blue purple buce from


----------



## TDSapp (Feb 28, 2019)

Mike16T said:


> My desk at the office (work office)



Mike,

I also have a tank at the office on my desk. 











My boss has told me that facilities may come by and tell me I have to remove it but so far so good. Almost a month and no one has said anything yet. There are even some folks that come and check out the tank everyday to see how it is doing.


Tim


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

TDSapp said:


> Mike,
> 
> I also have a tank at the office on my desk.
> 
> ...


Looks great man! I think as long as the tank is small enough, it's ok. :wink2:
How many gallons is that setup?


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

Small update... =) 














































And added this little dude! =P


----------



## TDSapp (Feb 28, 2019)

Mike16T said:


> Looks great man! I think as long as the tank is small enough, it's ok. :wink2:
> How many gallons is that setup?


My tank is a seven gallon Waterbox. Since Waterbox is discontinuing the four gallon and seven gallon tank I was able to get this one for $79. It's been fun having a tank at work.


Tim


----------

